# Derealization & Driving



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Okay, so I'm just curious, is it safe to drive while having derealization?

Compared to a lot of people on here, I feel like mine is nothing. But it's still really hard to live with.

My vision isn't really messed up, but my thoughts are. It's difficult for me to focus. It takes a lot out of me.
I drive all the time, but should I drive on the highway? I feel strong while I have this. I feel like when it's 
over, I'll be really positive and look at life in a whole different way then I did before I had it.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

lol, my DR made me drive more safely. Before i was very impulsive and quite a mad driver. I did almost crash a couple of times though due to absent-mindedness. but i can also name a few times when i almost killed myself driving before DR, so... i think being more careful balances out the DR symptoms.







just try to pay attention and it will be ok!



Danehall said:


> I feel like when it's
> over, I'll be really positive and look at life in a whole different way then I did before I had it.


yeah bro you will!!







you ll be much more open-minded, accepting, patient, understanding, loving, and peaceful. DP is like going down the rabbit-hole. when you come out, you come full of wisdom and understanding. in time you will see this stage in your life as something really good, for me it was the biggest life-lesson, and i do not regret nor wish it never happened, on the contrary, im happy that I went that way. as now i am much more genuine and true to my deepest desires, and i do not worry about un-important things.
DP/DR really forces you to look within and be honest with yourself, to let go of inhibitions and restraints, and be who you really want to be. the healing process *is* very tough though.


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> lol, my DR made me drive more safely. Before i was very impulsive and quite a mad driver. I did almost crash a couple of times though due to absent-mindedness. but i can also name a few times when i almost killed myself driving before DR, so... i think being more careful balances out the DR symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know if it's DP/DR though? What if it's something worse. That's usually all I think about... I do have every symptom of DR though


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

For me its safe. Everyone could be different.


----------



## raphus cucullatus (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm just learning to drive, and let me tell you it's scary!!

I don't mean it in the normal, new to it type of way but I actually feel my dissociation getting the better of me.

Got to keep reminding myself that it's all real, or else my mind will just float away and I feel like the cars around me aren't real and we're just ballons and if we touch it's ok and nothing will happen or I can erase things from my memory and it's not real.

It really scares the life out of me, I don't know how I can learn to drive properly (without my Fiance beside me - which helps) 
Don't want to put other people in danger either, guess it's one of the reasons I'm here (this is my first post)


----------



## Danehall (May 1, 2011)

Well I drive all the time. I just kind of need to slap myself while I'm driving to keep me in the norm


----------

